# Hello again. MIL's tank this time.



## Dibblersan (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi again. Hope you don't mind me starting the new thread.

Looking for an answer to a quick question followed by some advice.

*Background -* Mother in law recently lost her tank and this resulted in me ending up with her goldfish.

*current situation - *This weekend I've set her up with a new tank. Second hand, but measuring to what will be the fill line and taking into account the sand and the spare filter I've just given her will be about 110L.

It's now full of water, with a bunch of sponges (she didn't want to faf with planing it out to start with) and will be left for a month or so. I'm going to bring over some of my filter sponge in the week to help speed it up.

She will be having boots (fancy) back, but hopefully were going to find a home for blonde (common) in a pond when the weather warms up.

*The quick question -*Are all types of danios and minnows temperate/ cold water and how many could she be looking at as a maximum to add to the tank with boots?

She's seen my tank which is normally just loaches and mountain minnows/zebra danios and wants either those or tetras, but she's seen some colourful red danios and some 'pearl' danios that I've never seen before. The Internet suggests they like 20degs, but I know some are tolerant of a range.

The thing it with the tetras, she won't be testing her water and I know they can be delicate, and I think minnows and danios are a bit hardier. She also doesn't have the heating on over winter basically at all. It's often 10 or below in the house. Is this a problem?

What do you think?

Could she mix neons and these red danios (which is what she wants to do) safely and humanly without a heater?

Thanks for any help and/or advice.


----------

